# 2004 21Rs Ac Issues



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello All,
I've searched and have found different info. and am wondering if someone could tell me for sure what the issue with my AC unit may be. The fan and heat work and the AC was up until this past weekend. I did have a leak through the roof,(came through AC unit) and am unsure why. I have pulled the top off and can't seem to see anything out of the ordinary, but I am no AC repairman. It just seems to be the AC unit that doesn't turn on anymore at all. By this I mean no motor turning or air movement. In fact, when I turn it on to AC mode, the unit kicks off completely. When it was working it was the typical 20 degrees difference than the outside temperate. The red light inside the unit does blink, but my local dealer doesn't service them. Any thoughts?

Thanks in advance,
Dan


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hooked to shore power?


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

tomstacey616 said:


> Hooked to shore power?


yes


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I had the same problem on my 2008 21RS a couple years ago. The neutral wire for the AC unit came loose from the bus bar on the power converter. You might want to take a look at that.


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> I had the same problem on my 2008 21RS a couple years ago. The neutral wire for the AC unit came loose from the bus bar on the power converter. You might want to take a look at that.


I'll dig around later and see if that works. Thanks,


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

Checked all connections and all seem fine. Any other thoughts?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It could be the control board. When I was trying to figure out what was wrong with my AC I had called either Keystone or the AC manufacturer, I don't recall which one. They directed me to short two pins on the control board with a paperclip. I tried it and it didn't work and eventually figured out the loose neutral wire. You may want to call around to ask.


----------



## tomstacey616 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have the same model as you (camper and AC unit)... this is my Bible.
Link to Troubleshooting PDF document

Or here...

PDF Download


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> I have the same model as you (camper and AC unit)... this is my Bible.
> Link to Troubleshooting PDF document
> 
> Or here...
> ...


Thanks for the link and info. I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

I checked the error code and it flashes 5 times so by the manual it says it's a compressor drive malfunction. The trouble is, I don't see anything in the manual on how to fix it? Does this mean the the compressor is shot or maybe the drive motor? Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Found it on page 1-18, looks like you may just have had a low voltage issue and it locked out unit. Just unhook 12volt power to unit for 15 seconds to reset and see if it works.

3. Q) -- Whywill the ducted (remote control) unit run
in fan and heat mode, and the green "ON" light
flash 5 times over and over?
A) The system has locked out due to "Compressor
Circuit" being interrupted for abnormal reason
during operation. This can be caused by power interruption
or voltage drop (Brown--Out). The
electronics monitors the voltage to the unit and will
lock--out for safety. To 're--set", disconnect the 12
VDC from the electronic controls for 15 seconds and
re--connect. If the alarmcomes back in, check the 115
vac with ampmeter to determine unit amp draw (with
compressor and fan running) is within specifications
according to unit model (Refer to Table 1--1).


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

RDS said:


> Found it on page 1-18, looks like you may just have had a low voltage issue and it locked out unit. Just unhook 12volt power to unit for 15 seconds to reset and see if it works.
> 
> I also found this after searching further. I tried it and it did reset it, but after a few minutes (20 minutes) of running the AC it turns off again. It flashes as the same code and when I tried resetting it again it failed to restart the unit. Not sure what to do........trying to talk the wife into a 230RS.....Thanks again for any info
> 
> ...


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Bowhunter Dan said:


> Found it on page 1-18, looks like you may just have had a low voltage issue and it locked out unit. Just unhook 12volt power to unit for 15 seconds to reset and see if it works.
> 
> I also found this after searching further. I tried it and it did reset it, but after a few minutes (20 minutes) of running the AC it turns off again. It flashes as the same code and when I tried resetting it again it failed to restart the unit. Not sure what to do........trying to talk the wife into a 230RS.....Thanks again for any info
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Sounds like your compressor may be the problem after all. Good luck talking DW into a new TT. LOL I've been trying for months but nothing will break on ours.

All kidding aside a new A/C unit is a lot cheaper than a new TT, but that's a decision you guys will have to make.

Hope all turns out well.


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

RDS said:


> Found it on page 1-18, looks like you may just have had a low voltage issue and it locked out unit. Just unhook 12volt power to unit for 15 seconds to reset and see if it works.
> 
> I also found this after searching further. I tried it and it did reset it, but after a few minutes (20 minutes) of running the AC it turns off again. It flashes as the same code and when I tried resetting it again it failed to restart the unit. Not sure what to do........trying to talk the wife into a 230RS.....Thanks again for any info
> 
> ...


[/quote]

Sounds like your compressor may be the problem after all. Good luck talking DW into a new TT. LOL I've been trying for months but nothing will break on ours.

All kidding aside a new A/C unit is a lot cheaper than a new TT, but that's a decision you guys will have to make.

Hope all turns out well.
[/quote]

I was afraid it might be the compressor. I think I'll call Carrier and see if they can offer any further advice. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

If you end up replacing the unit, I was told RVP makes a direct replacement unit. (since Carrier no longer sells them)


----------



## Bowhunter Dan (Jul 7, 2011)

RDS said:


> If you end up replacing the unit, I was told RVP makes a direct replacement unit. (since Carrier no longer sells them)


It ended up being the coil sensor......I had the used dealer where I bought it take a look and the sensor was taped to the inside liner, rather than where it should have been. What I don't get is it's been there since I bought it a year ago and has worked fine up till a couple months ago. Oh well, it's fixed now and running great. Just thought I'd let you responders know. Thanks again for your suggestions.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Good news.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

RDS said:


> If you end up replacing the unit, I was told RVP makes a direct replacement unit. (since Carrier no longer sells them)


Parts are getting very hard to find for the Carriers and pricey. I talked to a dealer and he recommended a Coleman top unit. they have a kit to use the inside head as is. Another dealer recommended using a Dometic full replacement. Mine started kicking out and then started making all kinds of noise, so I'm sure it's shot.


----------



## Barry (Mar 13, 2011)

Lmbevard said:


> If you end up replacing the unit, I was told RVP makes a direct replacement unit. (since Carrier no longer sells them)


Parts are getting very hard to find for the Carriers and pricey. I talked to a dealer and he recommended a Coleman top unit. they have a kit to use the inside head as is. Another dealer recommended using a Dometic full replacement. Mine started kicking out and then started making all kinds of noise, so I'm sure it's shot.
[/quote]

If it is making a loud vibrating type noise it may be the blower fan. They are plastic and the hub breaks. Family RV center in Port Richey had a replacement manufactured and they work great. www.familyrvparts.com


----------

